# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update72 [ Samsung Unlocking Improved,Flasher Released ] [18-03-2019]

## mohamed73

*GcPro Total update count 72 release date 18-03-2019   GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0064 released. *   *Added samsung SC-02J QCOM code read support via credits.(use newqc unlock)* *Added samsung Flash_Zip function for flashing Tar,img,zip with improved speed.* *Added samsung safe MODEMSTX_RESET software will confirm you want to reset full or safe. Note:This function help on SCxx phones which do not show enter unlock code option normally. Warning: Do not make Yes else it will full reset and you will lost network,cert,imei etc.* *Added Samsung Exynos msl reset on older modems in case of imeicert_write_usb is used. Note: This will only work exynos phone with older basebands. in sort no need to use exynos unlock for reset msl from now.*  *  Improved SS333 without root support directly use adb unlock.**  Improved qcom code read.**  Improved upload mode.**  Improved samsung flashing speed.**  Improved samsung upload mode reading speed.**  Improved samsung G570M and other SS305 read cert,code read etc.* *   
Strongly recommend to use latest version. all old version will stop working soon. 
Big thanks to all bug hunters who helped to improve GCPro software.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

